# Discouraged CPC-A! Please Help!



## ancoleman22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi guys! I am looking for any input or help that you may have available. I recently passed my CPC-A in August 2014! (my first try!!) Now I am trying to get my foot in the door but I am slowly becoming quite discouraged. I have never working in the medical billing or coding field but have tons of previous medical experience such as 2 years schooling in a different medical field and CNA experience for many years. I have applied to many places but haven't heard anything. I even applied for data entry type positions! Also, it seems that 90% of jobs are through temp agencies where you can't advance! AHHH! I live in PA but have even applied to jobs in NC as I am willing to relocate and still nothing! 

PLEASE!!! ANY TIPS OR ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!! 

THANKS!


----------



## npricercm (Sep 26, 2014)

ancoleman22 said:


> Hi guys! I am looking for any input or help that you may have available. I recently passed my CPC-A in August 2014! (my first try!!) Now I am trying to get my foot in the door but I am slowly becoming quite discouraged. I have never working in the medical billing or coding field but have tons of previous medical experience such as 2 years schooling in a different medical field and CNA experience for many years. I have applied to many places but haven't heard anything. I even applied for data entry type positions! Also, it seems that 90% of jobs are through temp agencies where you can't advance! AHHH! I live in PA but have even applied to jobs in NC as I am willing to relocate and still nothing!
> 
> PLEASE!!! ANY TIPS OR ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!
> 
> THANKS!


Have you considered working for an Assisted Living Facility or a Skilled Nursing Facility or a Home Health agency?  Think creatively.  All you can do is apply and see what happens.  I spent many, many weeks reviewing jobs and applying and of course never hearing back.

Also, ask around and see which hospitals have training programs for coders.  

Try you local Workforce Office and register there too.

Finally, go to your local chapter meeting and NETWORK.


----------



## Ggs9006 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Coding is the most fun job in the world*

Please don't be discouraged just be persistent, there are lots of opportunities out there.  I have taken very green coders and started them on simple projects that are fun like coding Radiology reports, theses coders are now seasoned coders and some are earning very well and made a career out of Coding and some have branched out into Compliance and some in Billing. So if you like Coding start chasing your dreams.  Good luck! Start volunteering and then a temporary agencies and then permanent.  One step at a time.


----------



## scrafts (Sep 29, 2014)

*Coding Employment*

Have you checked this website:

http://www.himaginesolutions.com/

Also, have you checked online postings for local hospitals and healthcare centers? I know, they all want experienced coders. But don't let that deter you from sending them a letter. P.S. I am going through the same ordeal!


----------



## scrafts (Sep 29, 2014)

*Coder Positions in PA*

Here's one location in PA that is looking for certified (and non-certified) coders:

http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=23...her&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=de_nationwide

Good luck. Steve


----------



## BenCrocker (Sep 29, 2014)

Recommend looking at hospitals near medical schools, they tend to have the ability to train coders to their specific needs.


----------



## ryanemma1@hotmail.com (Oct 1, 2014)

I am in the same boat.  Passed CPC exam in October 2013, did xternship with my mentor for 7 months then moved from VA to SC.  Can't find a thing...NOTHING.  Still trying to just get my foot in the door but it is slim pickings.  At least I am not the only one as misery loves company.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## ancoleman22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ah so sorry to hear that! I wish I would have the opportunity to do the xternship program but there are no chances anywhere close to where I live! I asked at local hospitals about the opportunity to shadow or do an externship type thing and they wouldn't even consider it! I've become frustrated because I have talked to some people I know in the field who were basically chosen randomly (who they knew) and had no previous schooling, training, or certifications in the field! Yet here I am! Good Luck to you!


----------



## MKopf603 (Oct 4, 2014)

I passed the cpc exam back in June.  I am in Pa to and I wasn't having much luck finding anything until recently. I actually came across a Billing postion for a radiology office on the Aapc site. I applied for it and after the interview they hired me.  I don't have much experience in the billing part but I got my foot in the door at least.  I even put my resume on monster.com and searched the web for openings. Good luck in your search


----------



## laurenabrams (Oct 4, 2014)

When I first started out, I actually did a 3 month gig for a temp agency.  You really do learn alot and it's the experience that you're looking to get. It also knocks off some of the time you need to get that A removed. A lot of temp jobs lead to permanent positions and if they don't, they will actually help you get to where you want to be because they're giving you experience.  I've been in your position, trust me, it's rough, but if you're having problems breaking into the field, either temp or take a position doing front desk, medical records, etc...


----------



## ancoleman22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks everybody! I'm still trying! I'm curious if anybody knows anything about this online application systems? I recently read that some systems you need to have certain words or they won't be forwarded to an actually person to review. I applied to three different positions at a local hospital and within a half an hour they changed to that I wasn't accepted for an interview! Is that even enough time for HR to look over all three jobs and my application/resume/etc.! Just wondering if I would be better printing out the application and sending it or going in person? Thanks!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 6, 2014)

My organization only hires through an online application.  DO NOT try to bypass that by printing out an application and going in.  It's viewed as 'not following directions'.  You could be disqualified automatically.

Also, what does your resume look like?  If there are any errors, misspellings, etc., or if you don't indicate what job you're applying for, if you don't fill out the application and assessments 100%, you can be disqualified for that, without even getting an interview.

I had an opening for a CPC-A several months ago.  Coding certification is a requirement.  37 people applied.  Only 9 had resumes that said they were certified, so the other 28 were disqualified right off the bat.  Of those 9, four spelled HIPAA wrong, three didn't want per diem (as the job indicated), and one was scheduled for an interview and cancelled at the last minute.  The person I interviewed isn't going to be a good fit.  So I'm putting the job on hold.  

Another perspective, I guess.


----------



## Kareeanne (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi dont know if you are still looking for a job in NC you mentioned we have large hospitals here and medical groups Duke Medical Center,  UNC HealthCare, Novant Medical Group, High Point Regional Center, Wake Forest Baptist Medical Center, Davie Medical Center, etc. I didnt know if you were still looking but I know how frustrating it can be hope that helps!


----------

